# tv monitor



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Woke up sat morning turned on the drop down tv and got sound only .Its a obserview tv monitor and when i googled it its no longer made Great!.Is there a easy fix have removed the unit and it has a eight pin plug .Has Anybody replaced this unit in the past? its also my rear view camera and thats not working to oh my van is a autotrail cheyenne 2007 model Thanks Jeff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Make.
Model 

????


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*tv m onitor*

hi its a obserview sv1021rf dunno if that helps i understand they have gone out of business thanks jeff


----------

